# Where To Shop For Bulk



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Anyone here buy things like can goods, coffee ,sugar,tissue, etc in bulk and where is the best on name brands? I don't want a brand I never heard of like I saw at Aldi. 

I won't be buying enough to pay Sams Club $100 membership fee. So any other suggestion?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

We have in Canada a place called "Bulk barn" sells al sort of dry goods in bulk like soup stalk. Backing powders, candies and such.

http://www.bulkbarn.ca/en/Home


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Look for restaurant supply places like "the Restaurant Depo". Not as expensive as Sam's but you need someone with a business license (not necessarily a restaurant).


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

HardCider said:


> Look for restaurant supply places like "the Restaurant Depo". Not as expensive as Sam's but you need someone with a business license (not necessarily a restaurant).


 Thanks Cider, will sure check them out. :wave:


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not groceries but bulkammo.com is good for ammo, only catch is hazardous shipping, think my last 1000 rounds was about $60 in shipping but it was still a good deal for me.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Flight1630 said:


> We have in Canada a place called "Bulk barn" sells al sort of dry goods in bulk like soup stalk. Backing powders, candies and such.
> 
> http://www.bulkbarn.ca/en/Home


 I'd love to visit Canada but it is a heck of a trip to grocery store. :wave:



AdmiralD7S said:


> I have found asian groceries to be good for bulk spices.


 Thanks will check one out. :wave:



sgtusmc98 said:


> Not groceries but bulkammo.com is good for ammo, only catch is hazardous shipping, think my last 1000 rounds was about $60 in shipping but it was still a good deal for me.


 Will keep this in mind. Thanks. :wave:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I work in a food plant & I can get:
6 kinds of rice, 7 kinds of dry beans/peas.
Salt,coffee,spice & quick fix dinner packs, all wholesale.
I know this dose not help you.
I go the Walmart,Kroger, Whole foods, & a Chef Store that sales to anyone with money.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I won't be buying enough to pay Sams Club $100 membership fee.


Sam's Club is $100? Mine was $50, I think, the last time I renewed my membership.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

At my grocery store I can pick up 25 lb bags of sugar & flour for a very reasonable price. The other items you mentioned are a no. The biggest cans of coffee I find are only 2 1/2 lbs I think and normally go through 2 of these a month. The could only hope one day. . . They also have a good variety of seasonings in bulk.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Sam's Club is $100? Mine was $50, I think, the last time I renewed my membership.


 Weedy Sweety then been high down here in Florida don't know about up north. Yes it is 100 to join. :wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Danil54 said:


> At my grocery store I can pick up 25 lb bags of sugar & flour for a very reasonable price. The other items you mentioned are a no. The biggest cans of coffee I find are only 2 1/2 lbs I think and normally go through 2 of these a month. The could only hope one day. . ��. They also have a good variety of seasonings in bulk.


 I guess f i just wait for sales like I usually do and load up then I'll do about as good. Thanks Dan.:wave:


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

We shop Sams. I didn't pay $100 either. We have a business membership and I buy memberships for all our employees for $10 each extra. Costco is way more expensive on bulk staples. We also have a restaurant supply store with great prices on 50 lb beans and flour. Also random stuff. For freeze dried #10 cans I buy from Emergency Essentials.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Sam's Club is $100? Mine was $50, I think, the last time I renewed my membership.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do not have one, but I heard it was $100, after lost usage, it dropped back to $49.00
> POWER TO THE PEOPLE:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

AmishHeart said:


> We shop Sams. I didn't pay $100 either. We have a business membership and I buy memberships for all our employees for $10 each extra. Costco is way more expensive on bulk staples. We also have a restaurant supply store with great prices on 50 lb beans and flour. Also random stuff. For freeze dried #10 cans I buy from Emergency Essentials.


 Amish I get the sale paper for Emergency Esst. in teh mail and hope to order from them someday, especially the oxigen absorbers. :wave:


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

The Morman cannery is a good one, forgot about them. Emergency Essentials is kind of pricey for oxygen absorbers. I bought a bunch when I bought mylar bags and they were cheaper that way. I think mymylar.com or something like that. 
I did see on the internet how to make your own. I will someday when I have time.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Costco has $55 and $110 memberships. My wife and another gal split a Sam's membership.
> 
> The Mormon cannery is a good place to get some bulk items. I have one locally but they do have internet sales.


Yes, the LDS food storage has been the least expensive and I have been very satisfied with the quality. I have eaten the oatmeal more than any of the other stuff.

This is the link to order online: https://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/st...HbK6/Y+nP4=&ddkey=https:SetCurrencyPreference

This is the link to their current price list https://providentliving.lds.org/bc/...eStorageCenterOrderForm-US-short.pdf?lang=eng


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/pagedetails/content.jsp?pageName=aboutSams&xid=hpg:member:2:1

We have the $45 business membership.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

All helpful replies,thanks yall. 

We really need to hurry and set back up Greenhouse. Everytime I go shopping I get mad at myself for having to pay for food from no telling where its from or what it is. But some things we just have to take chances because we can't make or manufacture those. 

I want to grow coffee beans too bought some coffee from a local organic farmer and it was very good. But not in mood for new crop right now.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Not groceries but bulkammo.com is good for ammo, only catch is hazardous shipping, think my last 1000 rounds was about $60 in shipping but it was still a good deal for me.


I stand corrected, bought 1000 rds of 5.56 the other day and shipping was just over $16. And tax.

$332.25 for 1000 5.56 NATO


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Certain times of the year Sams runs specials through Groupon. It's usually if you buy a $45 for membership then you get a $20 gift card & specif food items that add up to be $25. There's a Sam's coupon on Groupon now to get $10 of $40 pick up order.


----------



## perbain (Aug 13, 2017)

Ever try the LDS cannery? Very cheap! All prepped and ready to store for 30 years . You can go to one no matter religion. Nice people.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

perbain said:


> Ever try the LDS cannery? Very cheap! All prepped and ready to store for 30 years . You can go to one no matter religion. Nice people.


Perbain... from YouTube?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> Sam's Club is $100? Mine was $50, I think, the last time I renewed my membership.


I just renewed my membership and it was $45 for the basic. When my daughter was living near Sam's club I had the $100 membership because of the extra early hours so she could get her shopping done before work and class.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have been wanting to go to the LDS cannery (about 2 hours away). So it is worthwhile?


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Where she go....is she Perbain from You Tube? I love her!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Where she go....is she Perbain from You Tube? I love her!


I do to that's why I asked. Her videos always make my hungry.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Mine is twenty minutes or a bit more away. With a four hour round trip plus shopping time that would really come down to how much you wanted to buy.
> 
> I'd go online and figure out how much I wanted and then calculate how much the freight would be. Figure that gas should run $50 give or take is it worth the trip to you. If you have to make the trip anyway or at least if you will be in the general area then I'd say, yes.
> 
> Check days and hours of operation before you go. Mine changes ours and days a couple time a year. It is operated by volunteers and is most often open in the evenings and later afternoon.


Yeah I have a unique situation. I work from home and have a company provided truck in which my employer pays for fuel. So there's no cost. And I drive to the area maybe monthly.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> I just renewed my membership and it was $45 for the basic. When my daughter was living near Sam's club I had the $100 membership because of the extra early hours so she could get her shopping done before work and class.


I didn't shop often enough to warrant the $45 fee for membership.
So, I pay 10% for a one-day shopping visit.
I hadn't bought TP, paper towels, napkins, paper plates/cups for a long time.
I spent $183 for paper products and the fee was $14--so I don't know what type of calculator they use!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

JayJay said:


> I didn't shop often enough to warrant the $45 fee for membership.
> So, I pay 10% for a one-day shopping visit.
> I hadn't bought TP, paper towels, napkins, paper plates/cups for a long time.
> I spent $183 for paper products and the fee was $14--so I don't know what type of calculator they use!


I didn't know they did such a thing.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Yes, the LDS food storage has been the least expensive and I have been very satisfied with the quality. I have eaten the oatmeal more than any of the other stuff.
> 
> This is the link to order online: https://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/st...HbK6/Y+nP4=&ddkey=https:SetCurrencyPreference
> 
> This is the link to their current price list https://providentliving.lds.org/bc/...eStorageCenterOrderForm-US-short.pdf?lang=eng


I have not looked at LDS prices before now, seen their site and browsed but I just took a good look at their site and here is what I see.

For granulated sugar which is a quantity of 6 #10 cans of sugar, each can being 5.8 lbs of sugar at a cost of $45.25 for 34.8 pounds of sugar is really high priced to me. Of course it's already prepackaged for LTS but still WOW to me! I can get a 50 lb bag at costco for $30, but it isn't ready for LTS in the bag it comes it, we put it into 5 gallon buckets with gamma seals, one bag fills one and a half 5 gallon buckets. We put 2000cc O2A in them and close em up.

So 50 pounds of sugar $30 (Costco)
2 gamma seals $12 ($6 each)
2 food safe buckets (free scavenged)
2000cc O2A ($10.99 for a 10 pack on Amazon)

******These prices aren't factoring in my Costco membership fees and Amazon Prime costs either, I get that. These are normal costs to me and I will always have them because we use the heck out of them!********

So I have got $38.20 in 50 pounds of sugar that will last for 30 years.

My $.02 that is all.


----------

